# Streamen über NewTek NDI?



## micha30111 (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege schon etwas länger ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, meine Streams und das Gaming über zwei Rechner laufen zu lassen. Ich habe zwar keinen zweiten PC, allerdings ein Laptop mit einem I7 6700 HQ und 16 GB Speicher.

Da ich zwar eine Videokarte im Rechner habe, allerdings keine jetzt noch extra fürs Laptop holen möchte überlege ich das ganze über NewTek NDI abzubilden ( ich streame über XSolit - und ja ich weiß der Großteil hier streamt über OBS - das soll nicht Teil der Diskussion werden ).

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Streamen über NDI und wie gut das ganze funktioniert? Der Laptop sollte dafür doch ausreichend sein vermute ich da ich dann ja über die CPU encodiere?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten,

Micha


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2020)

Das funktioniert. Kostet Dich halt genau so 10% Leistung, als würdest Du direkt mit Deinem PC streamen. Schließlich muss auch die Software laufen, das Bild abgegriffen, komprimiert und dann versendet werden.

Ich glaube ja, dass der 2. Rechner obsolet geworden ist, seit es die RTX-Grakas und den (new)nvenc gibt.


----------



## NatokWa (16. Juni 2020)

Hmm also WENN ich Streamen würde .... dann direkt über YT/DC/Twitch . 1x Knopf drücken und alles läuft ohne Zusatzsoftware (YT z.B. direkt über Shadowplay) . Der 2. Rechner bei "großen" Streamern ist hauptsächlich für's Chaten (Textchat etc.) da damit das nicht ins eigendliche Game (Tastatur und Maus vor allem) eingreift aber NICHT um den Stream hoch zu laden ..... den Grund dafür hat HisN schon komplet genannt , was nutzt dir ein 2. Rechner zum "hochladen" wenn der Hauptrechner trotzdem den Hauptteil der Arbeit erledigen muss.


----------



## micha30111 (16. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Die 10% waren die Info die ich benötigte. Dann kann ich mir das wirklich schenken da ich für den Stream ja eh den neuen Nvench nutze. Hatte nur aktuell ( auch wenn das Spiel älter ist ) FF15 gestreamt. Das hatte den PC schon ( vermutlich aufgrund mieser Portierung ) schon teilweise in die Knie gezwungen und damit auch den Stream....

Und ich mag gewisse Dinge aus den Streamingtools wie XSplit/OBS etc gerne nutzen. Ja ich könnte Shadowplay nutzen aber habe mich jetzt einfach ein Stück weit an XSplit gewöhnt und mich eingearbeitet.

Für Aufnehmen nutze ich Shadowplay allerdings.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------

